# Middle-Age Pyramids as Granaries. Bologna Towers and Chinese Skyscrapers



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 19, 2020)

Maybe some pyramids (I mean these kind of little ones), were used to store grains?

............................................................


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nubian_pyramids
This idea came to me after looking oldest art (renaissance) manifestations showing pyramids
(Venice, St.Mark Basilica)

You see pyramids storing grain

.................................................................


Pyramids depicted as the “granaries of Joseph”.
Thirteenth-century mosaic in St Mark’s Cathedral, Venice

.....................................................................

I'm not talking about great pyramids, but the small pyramids (mainly sudan)
Or anyother small pyramids in Europe.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyramid_of_Cestius
Cestius, comes close to cestia, cesta (food basket)

.............................................


https://worldtruth.tv/what-is-a-pyramid-doing-in-the-heart-of-rome/

It seems pyramidal shape helps to conserve the food more time.

https://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ciencia/ciencia_wandshorus02f.htm

......................................................................................

By the same reason are the BOLOGNA towers to store grain?
I mean it has nonsense lots of towers among another ones, close to each other (not for watching or military purposes).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towers_of_Bologna
It seems to me more properly scarce food, and people very reticent to share it.

https://www.amusingplanet.com/2017/08/the-towers-of-bologna.html
Maybe related to 13th-14th FOOD shortages (disguised as "Black Plague")?

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/black-plague-black-death-hoax.976/

Bologna skyscrapers

.............................................

.............................................

.............................................


Easy to defend. And difficult to steal the grain.

..............................................

.................................






https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Towers_of_Bolognahttps://bolognauncovered.com/2015/07/15/bologna-medieval-towers/https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Bologna_Le_Due_Torri.jpg
Maybe some towers described as zigguraths (astronomical observatory) were used either as a granary?


Chinese towers

.....................................................

Left to right & top to bottom. Irish defence towers from Meelick. Defence towers in North Ossetia in the Caucasus Mountains. Qiang defence towers in Danba in Sichuan.

"Defense Towers"


https://www.ancientpages.com/2014/1...stery-of-star-shaped-towers-of-the-himalayas/

...................................................

Tibetan Towers of Western Sichuan
....................................................

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Himalayan_Towers
...................................................


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

It makes logical sense that large effort would go into food preservation in an age with no deep freeze. These constructions were probably the pinnacle of a community's construction efforts to start alive if the next crop failed. The safety aspect you pointed out also makes good sense as stone pyramid is hard to attack and safer from the E look elements.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 19, 2020)

https://www.stolenhistory.org/threads/star-shaped-towers-what-was-their-purpose.876/*Towers of Bologna: the skyscrapers of the 12th century?*


needed to get a closer look on wayback machine

https://www.italymagazine.com/featured-story/stroll-through-medieval-bologna
Bologne as a "store-city"?
The same Chicago it's specialized in commodities (CME) nowadays
(Mercantile Exchange).


 



			
				KBDallas said:
			
		

> Another interesting medieval story comes from the Italian city of Bologna. Apparently 800-900 years ago the citizens of Bologna enjoyed building tall towers. Between the 12th and the 13th century, the number of towers in the city was very high, possibly up to 180. The reasons for the construction of so many towers are not clear. One hypothesis is that the richest families used them for offensive/defensive purposes during the period of the _Investiture Controversy_.
> 
> During the 13th century, many towers were taken down or demolished, and others simply collapsed. Many towers have subsequently been utilized in one way or the other: as prison, city tower, shop or residential building. The last demolitions took place during the 20th century, according to an ambitious, but retrospectively unfortunate, restructuring plan for the city. The Artenisi Tower and the Riccadonna Tower at the _Mercato di mezzo_ were demolished in 1917.
> 
> ...



It seems the bot script fails sometimes



			
				KBDallas said:
			
		

> as for bologna i wonder.... could this be a failed atmospheric electricity experiment?





			
				AnotherLayer said:
			
		

> No clue. May be they were mounting electricity producing wind mills up there. JK.
> The below 1856 book says that they got no clue what the purpose of the towers was as well. But their speculative opinion sounds like this
> 
> 
> ...



some goys says electricity.  
ready to monetize the thread





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO0mpy6LmP0_


----------



## luddite (Dec 19, 2020)

@WorldWar1812 can you please fix all your links. They go to hide.me VPN and stop there.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 19, 2020)

I think granaries make sense for the small pyramids.  I saw a study recently that put plants and seeds in the giza pyramid (I think) for an experiment and they germinated/matured much quicker than the control group.  So maybe they were used as germination kickstarters tapping into some earth energy.

I think those towers had another purpose though.  Don't know what it was, but they are incredibly fascinating.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 19, 2020



WorldWar1812 said:


>



Interesting that it looks like they're depicting a dome over the city.


----------



## liqouriceandhorses (Dec 19, 2020)

I think I read on the old site that pyramids have some storing properties?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 19, 2020)

luddite said:


> @WorldWar1812 can you please fix all your links. They go to hide.me VPN and stop there.



In this thread? Not possible. I'm not using hide.me webproxy.

PD: Sorry, for the commentaries the photoes are lost, is an older thread from stolenhistory.org and it seems not cached.

Try here
https://web.archive.org/web/2019111...ogna-the-skyscrapers-of-the-12th-century.143/
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/towers-of-bologna-the-skyscrapers-of-the-12th-century.132/


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 20, 2020)

Its not a bad explanation.
The star shaped towers in Tibet seem like a lot of extra work just for grain. I believe these were multipurpose "power towers" that harnessed electromagnetic earth energy for farming enhancement.
Building a pyramid or tower to store your super grain was probably a great idea. A 2 for 1 idea.
Ill bet there were other uses for pyramids and towers that we are not aware of yet.


----------

